# 922 and internet



## dani1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have the 922 receiver and cannot connect to the internet. DCHP = ok, internet and server connections = fail. I have a netgear WNR2000 router and verizon DSL. I have tried wifi, plugnplay, and direct ethernet connection without success. I also tried direct connection between my modem and receiver without success.

I have a TV, DVD, phone and computer that connect without problems. Has anyone found a fix for this?

Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Try pitting the IP address into the DMZ list on your router. Also make sure that your router is set up to handle the amount of devices you have connected.


----------



## dani1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

I tried that in the past, but it didn't work. The receiver acquires an IP address within range.


----------

